# How to best deal with injuries...



## threethirty (Mar 29, 2011)

I have been training for 7 months now and i find my over all health is improving, but I keep getting hurt. It's fairly minor stuff roll an ankle, bang up a knee, but it takes forever to heal. I have tried wrapping things (only while I'm training) when I first hurt them and that helps, but I quickly lose strength in said area. 

I'm not really sure what I am asking for to be honest. I'm hoping someone has been where I am and can point me down the right path. Unfortunately anything with "Doctor" in it is out of the question because I don't have insurance (I know really bad situation).


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 29, 2011)

A lot depends on the injury.  Bumps and bruises and sprains and strains are part of the territory.  Often the key is to protect the injured body part while it heals -- and to give it time to heal.  Basic injury treatment (Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation or RICE) can be helpful, as can massage.  Prevention includes proper warm-up (you may need more than a younger student...) as well as being sure to use good technique.


----------



## Nomad (Mar 29, 2011)

Listen to your body.  It knows way better than your ego how hard you should push yourself, and will complain bitterly when you go too hard.  Remember that it's a long road ahead, and that it's ok to pace yourself and not go full out.

If something hurts you to do it, don't do it.  You can try again another time when you're feeling better/stronger.

And like jks said, warm-up before your workout, and stretch after.  A lot.  More than you think you need to.


----------



## billc (Mar 29, 2011)

If you have an injury you have to let it heal.  A friend of mine was an Aikido instructor who hurt his shoulder.  He kept going to class because he didn't want to look like a wimp.  He didn't look injured and so he knew people might think he was holding back for the wrong reasons.  I told him, if you don't let it heal, it won't and it might get worse.  the injuries that don't require casts and bandages are Psychologically tough for a martial artist.  With a cast or a bandage you look injured, without those, you look healthy.


----------



## Rayban (Mar 29, 2011)

Injuries happen all the time.  I jarred my thumb pretty badly only yesterday.  You just have to be sensible about what kinds of injuries you have. Ankles, knees, shoulders and wrists usually require more attention than others. 

I've found just slowing down and pacing techniques a slower speed lets you work on your form without the load on your body.  That way you can still train while letting yourself heal.


----------



## Indie12 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just do what I do, get a bottle (whisky), a blankie, and your (wife, girlfriend, mistress, mommy, etc...) and cry it out!!

Remember: *Blood, Sweat, Pain, and Tears!! *and a mommy helps!!


----------



## threethirty (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your replies. I'm glad to see I'm not the only one dealing with this.

I'm realizing a lot of my problems are ego. I'm kinda pudgy, and have trouble breathing through my nose (so I pant even when I'm not really winded).  

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## balancedZen (Mar 31, 2011)

Dude, there is nothing wrong with taking time off (2-3 weeks) to heal. It is not manly to be an 'injured man'. 

Only you truly know how severe the injuries are. This is what i do. 

Knees
Shoulders 
Ankles 

I would take more time needed and heal up (2-3weeks)

Elbows, sprain and strains, it depends. But if i somewhat feel it "not right", then i would take a few days off and asses after that. 

Just dont push it, it's better to be 100% and do the techniques than 80% and do the technique 80% well.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Apr 11, 2011)

Ankle braces will help while your ankles strengthen up, as well. You've got 3 things working against you: weight, weak muscles, an poor cardiovascular health.

Believe me I've been there. I had to take a 6 month break from training when I blew out my knee, and I ballooned up, big time. My muscles also atrophied from being stuck on the couch for that long, and I was nowhere near the shape I was in when I could run every day.

When I got back in, progress was slow, and I also discovered I had weak ankles.

Wrap your ankles, practice your stance work often, and go for a walk every day. weaker muscles and tendons are currently straining to support the weight. And when you get winded, you tense up, which makes your muscles more prone to injury. 

So you need to strengthen your muscles, lose some weight, and build up your cardiovascular endurance. 

But for the time being, if it's a joint, wrap it, or get a brace, BEFORE it's injured, and you'll have less injuries in the long run.


----------



## Brother John (Jul 2, 2011)

There's a marked difference between bumps / bruises / scrapes / lumps / pain / soreness  AND   *injury*. Learning to discern the difference is crucial as they are regarded and treated differently.

The BEST way to avoid injury = don't do anything that would lend itself toward injury. BUT...seeing as how you are now a martial artist, seems that that's not an option. Telling a martial artist to not do anything that could get you hurt is like telling a swimmer to not get water in his ears.......there's steps you can take, but it IS going to  happen. 

The 2nd best way to avoid injury = Overall physical conditioning!!!!! The absolute easiest body to hurt OR injure = one that's not prepared for collision or exertion! Period. Find a way to make _*physical conditioning*_ (strength training, flexibility/range of motion exercises and aerobic capacity), *REST* (sleep / down-time, anti-stress activity) and *diet* a REAL PRIORITY in your life!!!!! Can't stress this enough. 
the best way to avoid crashing your car is to have a well maintained and well built car. Simple as that.

another CRUCIAL way to avoid getting hurt = *get better at your art*. Sounds simple, but it's often overlooked that if you DO your art more... you become more efficient in doing it, your body takes on the physical characteristics needed to perform your art better, you gain insights and knowledge about WHY you do your art the WAY you do your art... and all of this leads to better execution of your art.

Train SMART
Train HARD
Train OFTEN
Make NO Excuses  !

Your Brother
John


----------



## lindtoholic (Aug 9, 2011)

Some good tips here - I'm going to put them to use myself. Although with regards to injuries, I've been quite unfortunate in the sense that I began martial arts without really realising how bad some of my pre-existing injuries were, having never had a need to really 'push' them to see how bad things could get. I had to pull out of ninjutsu after only a few sessions as a result of a combination of problems, which I really felt miserable about, but there wasn't really much I could do because in the case of one, I needed professional help to make sure it could be resolved. In fact, I'm still waiting on it to be 100% so that when it comes to it, it's one less thing to worry about. Another of my injuries (involving muscles that have grown incorrectly over my bones around my elbow - ouch) however is much easier to work with, and just means being cautious when practicing. All of my partners can work around it if I explain it which is good.

Just one additional question to follow on from this though - the first, aforementioned injury, that I have is with my toe (long story). Would anyone recommend using some foot socks whilst training to try and avoid too many issues?


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Let me tell you a tale.
A few months ago, i damn near broke a toe kicking a bag, because i didnt pull my toes back properly. I havent had a similar injury since.

Injuries are a combination of: Accidents, Lack Of Preperation, and Conditioning (Lack of or Excess of), or Excessive Repetition.
The best thing to do is really, get better.


----------

